# make.conf

## indow20

Heeft iemand een goede make.conf voor me?

Ben opzoek naar eentje waar bv. ook glx instaat..

Thx

----------

## nixnut

Goed waarvoor is de vraag. Kijk eens goed naar /etc/make.conf.example en lees wat documentatie op gentoo.org over portage en use flags. Voor zover ik weet is glx niet iets wat je in make.conf zal vinden. Of je een driver van nvidia wil installeren bepaal je zelf door die domweg te emergen. En je geeft in xorg.conf aan dat je die driver voor xorg wil gebruiken. En als je even googled vind je vast ook nog wel een howto, op gentoo-wiki.com bijvoorbeeld.

----------

## koenderoo

Kleine nuance aan het toch wel sterke antwoord: met het nieuwe modular X kun je wel degelijk in make.conf de drivers aangeven voor de videokaart. Deze staan dan niet onder de USE-flags, maar onder de VIDEO_CARDS-flags.

Ze zijn te zien door een 

```
emerge -vp xorg
```

 te geven. Alle mogelijke drivers zijn daar te vinden.

----------

## indow20

Bedankt voor de reacties !

Weet iemand trouwens waar ik de errors van Xorg terug kan vinden en kan posten hier?

Krijg het namelijk niet voor elkaar om die cfg goed te configureren.

Als ik Xorg -configure draai detetecteerd hij mijn muis niet (logitech optical mini mouse(usb))

Dan text ik die cfgen geeft hij fatal errors bv. no screens found en dan iets verder naar beneden zie je weer: screen(s) found but no usuable configuration.

Snap er helemaal niks meer van, had al VIDEO_CARDS in mijn make.conf gezet en nvidia-glx nvidia kernel opgehaald + de driver van "nv" naar "nvidia" verandert in xorg.conf maar niks werkt.

----------

## koenderoo

Er is inmiddels een specifieke logitech-mouse USE-flag. Zet deze even in make.conf bij je USE flags en draai een 

```
emerge -N world
```

zodat alle pakketten daarmee gaan werken.

Alle logfiles (en dus je errors) kun je terugvinden in /var/log/

Voor X staat de logfile er ook bij. 

Zonder X wordt het wel een beetje lastig posten van errors hier. Dat wordt overtikken...  :Smile: 

----------

## indow20

Maar ik kan vanuit ubuntu naar mijn gentoo chrooten   :Very Happy: 

Bedankt iig, zal eens kijken.

----------

## indow20

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 8, (==) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE7000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Volgens mij is dit alles.

----------

## indow20

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Er is inmiddels een specifieke logitech-mouse USE-flag. Zet deze even in make.conf bij je USE flags en draai een 
> 
> ```
> emerge -N world
> ```
> ...

 

weet jij die use flag zo uit je hoofd ?

Was aan het zoeken op google maar without luck tot nu toe/

----------

## koenderoo

 *Quote:*   

> weet jij die use flag zo uit je hoofd ? 

 

Gister net aangezet   :Smile: 

je kunt het beste bij de VIDEO_CARDS ook vga toevoegen. Dan kan X daar op terugvallen wanneer nvidia niet werkt.

De foutmelding geeft weer dat je NVIDIA kernel module niet goed is. "Probleem" is dat deze niet build-in is en via een pakket aan je systeem worden toegevoegd. Heb je daarom ook nvidia-kernel en nvidia-glx ge-emerged?

kijk ook eens naar de output van 

```
dmesg
```

Daar moet een vermelding staan van die kaart. Mogelijk met een nader verklarende error tekst.

----------

## indow20

```
dmesg

[17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.15-26-686 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 17 20:14:14 UTC 2006

[17179569.184000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fffc000 (usable)

[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fffc000 - 000000003ffff000 (ACPI data)

[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[17179569.184000] 127MB HIGHMEM available.

[17179569.184000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 262140

[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

[17179569.184000]   DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 32764 pages, LIFO batch:7

[17179569.184000] DMI 2.3 present.

[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f5710

[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4S800   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc000

[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4S800   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc0c0

[17179569.184000] ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4S800   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc030

[17179569.184000] ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4S800   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc058

[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4S800   0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

[17179569.184000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

[17179569.184000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[17179569.184000] Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 20

[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[17179569.184000] Processor #1 15:3 APIC version 20

[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[17179569.184000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[17179569.184000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 128, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[17179569.184000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

[17179569.184000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 20 low level)

[17179569.184000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[17179569.184000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[17179569.184000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[17179569.184000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists

[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash

[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

[17179569.184000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0

[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

[17179569.184000] Detected 3000.617 MHz processor.

[17179569.184000] Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

[17179569.184000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[17179570.572000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[17179570.572000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[17179570.600000] Memory: 1027260k/1048560k available (2110k kernel code, 20616k reserved, 595k data, 332k init, 131056k highmem)

[17179570.600000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

[17179570.680000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6005.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=12010881)

[17179570.680000] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

[17179570.680000] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.

[17179570.680000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[17179570.680000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

[17179570.680000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

[17179570.680000] monitor/mwait feature present.

[17179570.680000] using mwait in idle threads.

[17179570.680000] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

[17179570.680000] CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

[17179570.680000] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

[17179570.680000] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

[17179570.680000] mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

[17179570.680000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[17179570.680000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[17179570.680000] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[17179570.696000] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[17179570.696000] checking if image is initramfs... it is

[17179571.188000] Freeing initrd memory: 6806k freed

[17179571.196000] ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!

[17179571.200000] CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 04

[17179571.200000] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

[17179571.200000] Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

[17179571.208000] Initializing CPU#1

[17179571.292000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6000.66 BogoMIPS (lpj=12001321)

[17179571.292000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

[17179571.292000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

[17179571.292000] monitor/mwait feature present.

[17179571.292000] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

[17179571.292000] CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

[17179571.292000] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

[17179571.292000] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

[17179571.292000] CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 04

[17179571.292000] Total of 2 processors activated (12006.10 BogoMIPS).

[17179571.292000] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[17179571.292000] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[17179571.436000] checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

[17179571.440000] Brought up 2 CPUs

[17179571.440000] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[17179571.440000] EISA bus registered

[17179571.440000] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[17179571.440000] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf10c0, last bus=1

[17179571.440000] PCI: Using configuration type 1

[17179571.440000] ACPI: Subsystem revision 20051216

[17179571.444000] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[17179571.444000] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[17179571.444000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[17179571.444000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[17179571.444000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[17179571.448000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[17179571.448000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[17179571.448000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

[17179571.448000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[17179571.448000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

[17179571.448000] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[17179571.448000] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[17179571.448000] ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

[17179571.448000] Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

[17179571.448000] PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

[17179571.452000] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

[17179571.452000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[17179571.452000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

[17179571.460000] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[17179571.460000] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[17179571.464000] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[17179571.464000] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

[17179571.464000] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[17179571.464000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[17179571.472000] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

[17179571.472000] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe480-0xe4ff has been reserved

[17179571.472000] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe600-0xe61f has been reserved

[17179571.472000] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

[17179571.472000] pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x295-0x296 has been reserved

[17179571.472000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

[17179571.472000]   IO window: disabled.

[17179571.472000]   MEM window: e7000000-e7ffffff

[17179571.472000]   PREFETCH window: eff00000-febfffff

[17179571.472000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

[17179571.472000] Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

[17179571.472000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[17179571.472000] audit(1154476403.468:1): initialized

[17179571.472000] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[17179571.472000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[17179571.472000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[17179571.472000] Initializing Cryptographic API

[17179571.472000] io scheduler noop registered

[17179571.472000] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[17179571.472000] io scheduler deadline registered

[17179571.472000] io scheduler cfq registered

[17179571.472000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[17179571.824000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[17179571.844000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

[17179571.844000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[17179571.844000] PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

[17179572.848000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[17179572.848000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[17179572.848000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[17179572.852000] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[17179572.852000] 00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[17179572.852000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize

[17179572.852000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

[17179572.852000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[17179572.852000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[17179572.856000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

[17179572.856000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.

[17179572.856000] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[17179572.884000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

[17179572.908000] IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[17179572.908000] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

[17179572.908000] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

[17179572.912000] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[17179572.912000] TCP reno registered

[17179572.912000] TCP bic registered

[17179572.912000] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[17179572.912000] NET: Registered protocol family 8

[17179572.912000] NET: Registered protocol family 20

[17179572.912000] Starting balanced_irq

[17179572.912000] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[17179572.912000] ACPI wakeup devices:

[17179572.912000] PCI0 PCI1 PS2K USB0 USB3 USB1 USB2

[17179572.912000] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

[17179572.912000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 332k freed

[17179572.960000] vga16fb: initializing

[17179572.960000] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

[17179573.084000] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25

[17179573.084000] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

[17179574.136000] Capability LSM initialized

[17179574.788000] SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

[17179574.788000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

[17179574.788000] SIS5513: chipset revision 0

[17179574.788000] SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[17179574.788000] SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

[17179574.788000]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

[17179574.788000]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

[17179574.788000] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[17179575.084000] hda: Maxtor 6B160P0, ATA DISK drive

[17179575.368000] hdb: SAMSUNG SP1614N, ATA DISK drive

[17179575.428000] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[17179575.456000] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[17179576.476000] hdd: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[17179576.540000] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[17179576.552000] hda: max request size: 1024KiB

[17179576.556000] hda: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(133)

[17179576.560000] hda: cache flushes supported

[17179576.560000]  hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

[17179576.568000] hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

[17179576.568000] hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

[17179576.572000] hdb: cache flushes supported

[17179576.572000]  hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

[17179576.620000] hdd: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

[17179576.620000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[17179576.960000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

[17179576.960000] usbcore: registered new driver hub

[17179576.964000] ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

[17179576.964000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

[17179576.964000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

[17179576.992000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[17179576.992000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 169, io mem 0xe6800000

[17179577.052000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[17179577.052000] hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[17179577.160000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

[17179577.160000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

[17179577.176000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[17179577.176000] ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 185, io mem 0xe6000000

[17179577.236000] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[17179577.236000] hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[17179577.344000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

[17179577.344000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

[17179577.344000] PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

[17179577.344000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[17179577.344000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 193, io mem 0xe5800000

[17179577.344000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[17179577.344000] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[17179577.344000] hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[17179577.540000] Attempting manual resume

[17179577.556000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[17179577.556000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[17179577.904000] usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[17179578.652000] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[17179586.980000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[17179586.992000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[17179587.016000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[17179587.020000] agpgart: Detected SiS 648 chipset

[17179587.024000] agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

[17179587.340000] sis900.c: v1.08.09 Sep. 19 2005

[17179587.340000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

[17179587.344000] 0000:00:04.0: VIA 6103 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

[17179587.352000] 0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

[17179587.356000] eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x9800, IRQ 201, 00:11:2f:4d:c1:72.

[17179587.380000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

[17179587.380000] 3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

[17179587.380000] 0000:00:0b.0: 3Com PCI 3c905 Boomerang 100baseTx at 00019000. Vers LK1.1.19

[17179587.564000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

[17179587.588000] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[17179587.604000] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[17179587.628000] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1

[17179587.628000] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[17179587.644000] i2c-sis96x version 1.0.0

[17179587.644000] sis96x_smbus 0000:00:02.1: SiS96x SMBus base address: 0xe600

[17179587.744000] parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

[17179587.744000] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

[17179587.884000] SCSI subsystem initialized

[17179587.892000] usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

[17179587.900000] input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

[17179587.900000] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:03.1-2

[17179587.900000] usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

[17179587.900000] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[17179587.908000] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[17179587.948000] scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[17179587.948000] usb-storage: device found at 2

[17179587.948000] usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

[17179587.948000] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[17179587.948000] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[17179587.964000] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output

[17179587.988000] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 56355 usecs

[17179587.988000] intel8x0: clocking to 48000

[17179587.992000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

[17179587.992000] NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:06:38 PDT 2006

[17179587.992000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

[17179587.996000] Audigy2 value: Special config.

[17179588.068000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

[17179588.300000] eth0: Media Link Off

[17179588.664000] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

[17179588.732000] Adding 2690876k swap on /dev/hdb3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2690876k

[17179588.804000] EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

[17179588.964000] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

[17179588.964000] md: bitmap version 4.39

[17179589.144000] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[17179589.372000] device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[17179590.040000] cdrom: open failed.

[17179592.064000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[17179592.088000] EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

[17179592.088000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[17179592.192000] NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

[17179592.228000] NTFS-fs error (device hda1): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

[17179592.228000] NTFS-fs error (device hda1): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

[17179592.228000] NTFS-fs error (device hda1): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

[17179592.240000] NTFS-fs error (device hda2): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

[17179592.240000] NTFS-fs error (device hda2): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

[17179592.240000] NTFS-fs error (device hda2): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

[17179592.252000] NTFS-fs error (device hda3): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

[17179592.252000] NTFS-fs error (device hda3): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

[17179592.252000] NTFS-fs error (device hda3): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

[17179592.616000] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[17179592.620000] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

[17179592.620000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[17179592.620000] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[17179592.952000]   Vendor: ASUS      Model: CRW-5224A         Rev: 1.35

[17179592.952000]   Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

[17179592.952000] usb-storage: device scan complete

[17179593.020000] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[17179593.020000] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[17179593.064000] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[17179596.944000] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[17179596.944000] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[17179597.036000] ibm_acpi: ec object not found

[17179597.076000] pcc_acpi: loading...

[17179598.840000] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

[17179599.156000] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

[17179599.156000] apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

[17179602.512000] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

[17179602.512000] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[17179602.512000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[17179602.512000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[17179602.536000] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

[17179602.536000] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[17179602.536000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[17179602.536000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[17179602.536000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7

[17179602.896000] eth1: no IPv6 routers present

[17184050.136000] ppdev0: registered pardevice

[17184050.184000] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice

[17188098.900000] APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)

[17223696.812000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[17223696.812000] EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

[17223696.812000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[17223724.780000] Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:506036k
```

----------

## indow20

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   weet jij die use flag zo uit je hoofd ?  
> 
> Gister net aangezet  
> 
> je kunt het beste bij de VIDEO_CARDS ook vga toevoegen. Dan kan X daar op terugvallen wanneer nvidia niet werkt.
> ...

 

Kan je mij die USE-FLAG geven ?   :Smile: 

Ik had nvidia kernel en glx ge-emerged omdat ik hoorde dat ik die driver nodig had als ik mijn tv op mijn geforce fx5200 wou aansluiten voor dvdtjes te kijken.

Maar hoe krijg ik dit werkende dan ?

EDIT: mm "[17179570.680000] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled " zag ik toevallig net staan, dacht dat ik die enabled had staan, had het wel aangevinkt bij kernel installatie.

----------

## koenderoo

Heb ik je mogelijk niet goed begrepen? die logitech-mouse USE-flag is: logitech-mouse   :Razz: 

Ik dacht dat je me een compliment zat te geven dat ik die uit mijn hoofd wist   :Embarassed: 

Je dmesg output begint met UBUNTU... Dus je laat ons de dmesg zien van je host en niet van je Gentoo systeem.

Start eens op zonder UBUNTU als host en bekijk dan nog eens je dmesg.

Welke nvidea kaart heb je eigenlijk? Kan zijn dat deze zo nieuw is dat er nog geen ondersteuning voor is?

----------

## indow20

Zal straks even kijken, ben niet meer thuis nu.

Maar hoe koppieer ik straks die error log dan ?

Nu log ik eerst in ubuntu en dan chroot ik naar mijn gentoo.. maar geen idee hoe ik het moet doen d.m.v eerst in mijn gentoo in te loggen en vanuit de console copy/paste hehe.

Heb een gforce fx5200.

----------

## koenderoo

Tja, zoals ik al zei: dat wordt overtikken...

Ik zou er alleen het broodnodige uit halen en dat even zo nauwkeurig mogelijk overschrijven.

Het wordt lastig, maar het is te doen. Btw: tipje: 

```
dmesg|less
```

Dan kun je rustig door je dmesg teksten scrollen.

----------

## indow20

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Tja, zoals ik al zei: dat wordt overtikken...
> 
> Ik zou er alleen het broodnodige uit halen en dat even zo nauwkeurig mogelijk overschrijven.
> 
> Het wordt lastig, maar het is te doen. Btw: tipje: 
> ...

 

Heb gekeken maar in dmesg waren geen errors te bekennen, valt dus weinig te posten   :Sad: 

----------

## indow20

Hier mijn Xorg cfg en de errors, ook kan hij nog steeds niet mijn muis detecten nadat ik USE="logitech-mouse" erin gezet heb.

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/Jeff20:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-26-686 i686

Current Operating System: Linux Jeff20 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Tue Aug 1 18:51:$

Build Date: 01 August 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug  3 01:23:31 2006

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/f$

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0648 card 1043,8086 rev 51 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0003 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1043,8087 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1043,80b0 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1043,8087 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1043,8087 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1043,8087 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1043,80ff rev 91 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0008 card 1102,1021 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10b7,9050 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xeff00000 - 0xfebfffff (0xed00000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe7$

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xebffffff to 0xe7ffff$

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe5800000 - 0xe5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x0000943f (0x40) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe5800000 - 0xe5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x0000943f (0x40) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe5800000 - 0xe5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x0000943f (0x40) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe5800000 - 0xe5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000943f (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe5800000 - 0xe5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000943f (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe5800000 - 0xe5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000943f (0x40) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [26] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 8, (==) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE7000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Hopelijk snappen jullie er iets van ^^

----------

## Dieter@be

make.conf workstation:

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

make.conf server:

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

----------

## koenderoo

indow20: de errors die je post in de eerste 3 regels van je "dump" slaan op het ipv6 protocol en dat is internet gerelateerd. Heeft hier dus niets mee te maken.

Ik ben bijna door mijn opties heen. Heb nog 1 laatste vraag: heb je die nvidia drivers ge-emerged voor of na het compileren van je huidige kernel en/of heb je dit gedaan via een chroot vanuit UBUNTU?

De drivers moeten zich namelijk installeren in de huidige kernel.

Dus eerst kernel compileren, booten met die nieuwe kernel en daarna pas de nvidia drivers compileren. Via chroot kan het volgens mij ook wel, maar dan moet je er erg verdacht op zijn dat je een 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 hebt uitgevoerd.

bron

----------

## indow20

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> indow20: de errors die je post in de eerste 3 regels van je "dump" slaan op het ipv6 protocol en dat is internet gerelateerd. Heeft hier dus niets mee te maken.
> 
> Ik ben bijna door mijn opties heen. Heb nog 1 laatste vraag: heb je die nvidia drivers ge-emerged voor of na het compileren van je huidige kernel en/of heb je dit gedaan via een chroot vanuit UBUNTU?
> 
> De drivers moeten zich namelijk installeren in de huidige kernel.
> ...

 

Ik had ze ge-emergd nadat ik bij "rebooting pc" uit het handboek was.

----------

## koenderoo

te vroeg dus. emerge ze nog maar eens.

----------

## indow20

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> te vroeg dus. emerge ze nog maar eens.

 

Werkt nog steeds niet, dan maar weer een nieuwe installatie vrees ik   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Autie

Kijk es in je kernel als daar nvidia stuff aangevinkt staat, zoals nvidia_fb.

Best die allemaal uitzetten, en opnieuw proberen.

Als je je kernel gecompiled hebt, mag je direct nvidia-driver emergen, dat hoeft niet ne reboot.

TIP:

emerge sys-kernel/module-rebuild

Dan kun je na elke kernel build module-rebuild runnen, die kijkt wat er zoal opnieuw emerged moet worden.

Zeker niet opnieuw installeren, dit is gene wintendo he.

Have fun  :Smile: 

----------

